# Barefoot Heart Music



## creativeforge (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi guys, 

My name is Andre Lefebvre, and I live in a small town of 1800 people in southern Alberta, Canada. 

First I gotta say, it's Awesome to be here! I have only scratched the surface of VI-control, where centuries of cumulative knowledge and wisdom beat in the heart of this community. A very unique forum for musicians, I love the vibe and the freedom, the relevance of topics and the real-life career experiences shared. 

I learned to play piano "by ear" and have kept on this path for 45 years. I tried to learn to read music for a couple weeks decades ago, but I didn't seem to be wired for this personally. Music was more of a necessity for sanity than a career. when I got my first synth and a 4-track Fostex (1987), I discovered a whole new thrust of creativity I hadn't known with a piano. 

I'm coming back to music after 10 years of sabbatical, coming from ADATs, Cakewalk 9 and hardware synths... how the technology has changed and is continuing to give birth to amazing sounds, textures and approaches to music creation. 

My natural medium is acoustic piano, and creating instrumental music born of improvisation-based story-telling (or journaling with music), and my music seems to affect people's experience of the present moment, enhance centering and mindfulness, and sometimes even some measure of healing. 

So I will be exploring music more and more as a spiritual substance and dynamic, as it has many applications for life, spirituality and well-being. 

Right now I'm revisiting former albums to enrich the music with new sounds and textures, something the world of VSTis has exponentially expanded. It's going to be awesome to plunge into the creative process and get to learn from many of you, and I look forward to it.

You're invited to visit my site at http://www.barefootheartmusic.com and sample the music.

I also do graphic design, especially CD/DVD and book covers, as well as some web work. My portfolio: http://www.creativeforge.org 

Voila! Thanks for taking time to read, and see you around on VI-Control! If you have any question or comments, feel free to contact me.

Regards,

Andre Lefebvre


----------

